# Kenco Straight Shooter Feeder



## PDowns (Oct 4, 2004)

_Does anyone have any experience with the Kenco Straight Shooter Feeder?I would like to hear both pro and con on this product. _


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 4, 2004)

I bought one and built a 30 gallon free standing feeder a few years ago and the tree rats chewed the propeller completly off of it in one week.  It was a big waste of money for me.


----------



## shane111 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have three of them. I use them for fish feeders. Thay work ok for that perpose.


----------



## Loafy (Oct 7, 2004)

I've also been using one for about 3 months as a fish feeder.

Seems to do ok with the small pellets. 

I had 3 or 4 people tell me not to waist my time if I was using them for deer as they seem to jam up the plastic propeller/spinner thingy.


----------

